# Awww my kittens don't meow they mew



## sarahthompson (Aug 8, 2014)

So I noticed that my kittens don't actually meow they mew which is the cutest thing I have ever heard :luv


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Kittens have a distinctive mew that will mature over time. Be sure and record them for posterity so you always have a reminder of how adorable they sound!


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

Hehe kitty noises are the cutest! My favourite is like a chirping "blllrrrp" they do when they are about to jump on the bed or on each other, or looking out the window.

And Panther makes this little squeak when we pick him up and he doesn't want to be (like when he is trying to go somewhere he shouldn't, or eat his brother's food). We thought he might be hurt the first time, but realised he is complaining in the sweetest way for the non-emotional tough guy he is!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh how cute. Lulu only makes a tiny squeak and often moves her mouth and no sound at all. Always been that way. Kiki makes the same noises Happy Panther described. Her cutest meow type noise is when you touch her when she is sleeping. Have to resist to not do as it's so cute


----------



## Arvada (Aug 25, 2014)

Awww! I love kitten mews. We just adopted a kitten, Storm, and she is one talkative girl! I was told she had Siamese in her, (and actually even shown a pic of a Siamese looking cat I was told was her Grandma) and I know Siamese cats are known for being vocal. Still, I can't believe how much our new baby talks to us! Sometimes, she stretches out her mews into meeeeeeeewwwws. She has a very unique sounding mew. I love my babies, too!


----------

